# Which EFI



## bvcg1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey Fellas

I've decided to put EFI on my 400 c.i.d. Holley Sniper? MSD Atomic? FiTech? Others? I'd love to hear your thoughts on which brand YOU would or do use, and any differences in installation, performance, etc.


----------



## toms 65 (Mar 2, 2019)

I tried the fitech on my Olds and it was horrible . Over fueled so bad it washed the rings and ate the camshaft . Just check check their BBB rating it is an F rating


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

bvcg1 said:


> Hey Fellas
> 
> I've decided to put EFI on my 400 c.i.d. Holley Sniper? MSD Atomic? FiTech? Others? I'd love to hear your thoughts on which brand YOU would or do use, and any differences in installation, performance, etc.


Holley Sniper all day everyday and twice on Sunday. I’ve installed 5 units on various builds are they just plain work. The install is very easy, looks great, and IMO has the best tuning / self learning software on the market. The sniper also has the best looking digital control screen. It has inputs and outputs to wire in electric fans (2), a/c idle kick, a/c wot shut down, nitrous, boost control, 2 step, launch control etc. And if you’re not using any of that it’s just a simple 4 wire hookup. Batt +, Batt -, key on acc 12v, and tach out. It will also work with any ignition including old school points, HEI, or CDI box like an MSD 6al etc. It can also be setup to control the timing on a normal msd distributor, just have to buy the phasing rotor. Then the computer will control idle timing, vacuum advanced timing when cruising and WOT timing all while blending them together smoothly while transitioning. The tuning is self learning. That’s the greatest part. After a couple hundred miles after first start you just update the learing table to the base map (1 button) and the learning will eventually trend toward 0% and you know the car is pretty much fully tuned. You can also set AFR targets for idle, cruising, and WOT. It’s amazing to sit in the car, make a pull, change the AFR and timing target and make another pull and feel the results real time. As opposed to making a pull, driving home, taking the primary and/or secondary float bowl off, rejetting, loosening the distributor getting out the timing gun etc. Its really an amazing product. Also things like cold start fuel enrichment, coolant temp enrichment, accelerator pump enrichement and about 50 other settings can be fine tuned for your application. And no more pumping the pedal to get ur car to start. It has a self priming feature... Hit the key and go.

I put one on a customer’s car recently that’s a 77 trans am with the Pontiac 400 and he has been in love it. It runs smoother, has more power, and never has any cold start or hot start issues ever.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Sniper is what I bought for mine. Good to know. Can't wait to get it all together


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

From guys I know, the Sniper is best and if I ever go EFI in place of my SMI Q-jet, I'll go Sniper.

If you are interested in the good, bad and ugly of FI-Tech, here is a 60 page thread from the PY forum discussing the FI-Tech and its issues:

New self learning EFI at half the price.... - PY Online Forums

And another about FI-Tech vs Sniper:

Holley Sniper comparison to Fi-tech EFI - PY Online Forums

Personally I would go with GTO44's recommendation.


----------



## Osubucks999 (Jan 28, 2016)

I went with a sniper. 
Took some tuning. 
But love it now.


----------



## Jere The Finn (Apr 2, 2019)

Sniper, Sniper, Sniper. I have -65 GTO whith a good street cam and headers from 70’s. Had the engine totally rebuilt last winter.
Before with a carb the fuel consumption was around 17-25litres per 100km’s.

Now when driving the first miles nicely in for the engine, first 250 miles fuel consumption was 42 litres which makes it go around 10,5ltr/100km.

Which. Is. NOTHING!!! My wife’s 2006 Mini CooperS with 190hp setup drinks atleast one litre more! 1.6 Supercharged versus 389 mildly tuned! LOL!!!

Installation took me a bit more than half a day, 6hrs I think. Did it in 2 evenings after work.

Throttle response is not from this world, it’s like from Star Trek! Start up: just show the key! No matter if it’s cold, hot or in between. Just short turn of the key and it runs!

Only problem I had was a bit jumpy gas pedal from idle up. Holley’s discussion forum knew the issue and it was fixed by just extending the gas link for almost an inch. Works.

All in all, I will never never never Ever do a classic american car or any older car without a Sniper. Ugh


----------



## Osubucks999 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello
There is a simple $20 solution to the twitchy throttle. 
EFI Systems sells a simple progressive linkage part you can change in a few minutes. 
The new software allows for a change in the software to recognize it. 
Starts off smooth as silk.


----------

